# New Flash Intro



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I uploaded my new flash intro to my website a couple days ago and I thought I would let you all know in case any of you were interested!

If you want to check it out you can use the link below to go to my site!

Oh, and a very big thanks to haunti for finding the awesome blood splatter sound effect used at the end of the movie!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That is awesome FYF!!! The blood splatter was a wonderful touch.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey FF that looks pretty creepy!!! I like it!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oooh. Oooh. Teach me. Teach me.

Nice work.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!
I am working on some small little changes I want to do tp it but I think it came out pretty well!
And HZ... It's not that really hard... You just need to play around with it to get the hang of it!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job FYF!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

came out well! I'm having too much fun rolling over enter with the blood sound


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hahahaha
It's so funny you mentioned that!
I've sat there for like 5 minutes just going back and forth!
.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

very nice fyf - so how long did it take to make that? - im lookin to get a website for next year and dont want to pay out my ass to get it all tricked out - any tips on how to get started on somethin like this would be appreciated - thanks man - and i will admit, i played with the blood splatter more than a few times as well


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey FYF...i couldnt get the show to show. What did i miss?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Hey FYF...i couldnt get the show to show. What did i miss?


Did you get any errors? Do you have adobe flash player 9 installed?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you use Koolmoves like I suggested or did you choose to use something else?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

1031fan said:


> very nice fyf - so how long did it take to make that? - im lookin to get a website for next year and dont want to pay out my ass to get it all tricked out - any tips on how to get started on somethin like this would be appreciated - thanks man - and i will admit, i played with the blood splatter more than a few times as well


It took me only about an hour or so to make my video... And it probably wouldn't have taken me that long if I just played around with this new program. I just got it a couple weeks ago and haven't had much time to mess around with it and get used to it... If I were to do that I'm sure it would only take a matter of minutes to make something like this again.

And if you are looking to get a website up I sugguest www.freewebs.com I use them to host my website. If you don't know anything about HTML don't worry, they give you some different templates you could use if you don't have the time, or patients, to learn HTML. Go check out their site and sign up for a free website... It's a great place to start learning how to make websites... That's where I found out how to do mine!
.



turtle2778 said:


> Hey FYF...i couldnt get the show to show. What did i miss?


Yeah T, make sure you have flash player installed... I'm sure that's what's wrong.
.



DeathTouch said:


> Do you use Koolmoves like I suggested or did you choose to use something else?


And yes, DT I did you Koolmoves to make it! Thanks for sugguesting it to me!
.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

What program did you use to create the .swf? I've been looking for a good flash editor to get started with.

EDIT: Crap, didn't read the last sentence in the previous message... lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, I am updating mine as well. It is a nice program for what you pay for it. I am working to update my www.hauntseeker.com site and my www.nakedfrog.net site. I have the little ball going around my frog. Also had my friends little girl do the audio when your mouse goes over the frog, "the word frog", and the K in naked. Still working on it though.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Sounds cool DT...
I'd like to work a lot more with it and maybe even make my whole site flash...
But not at this time of year!
Got props to build and a whole haunt to set up!
.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

great intro FYF love the splatter at the end.


----------

